# SPROCKETS MAGAZINE issue #1 is finally here



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*ok everyone the magazine is now here at: *

*http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*

*i had to work real hard to get this magazine out for you guys, and i had to sacrifice alot because of how long this took, im not gonna name drop but this wasnt my fault as to why it took so long to get out, some of the major changes i had to change was the page count, i had to lower the page count because i had no choice but to print through magcloud, they are expensive so that is what changed the price also, everyone who pre-ordered will still get there magazines at the original price!*

*for everyone that pre-ordered please allow me to go through all the orders and send them out, shipping is estimated at 1-2 weeks.*

*THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND PATIENTS, WITH YOUR HELP WE CAN BECOME THE LEADER IN THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE WORLD! *

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just ordered 2


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

i had the privaledge of seeing the proof to the finished product, an ill be first to say it.. WELL WORTH THE WAIT.... this i can see becoming a big mag for sure. congrats bro its been a long road, but its official now.. good job


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:h5: looking foward to getting my issue! can you send an e-mail out to eveyone that pre-ordered just to verify if any changes since pre-order since it was a while back. plus we will know that you have our name and our issue is on the way.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wsrider said:


> :h5: looking foward to getting my issue! can you send an e-mail out to eveyone that pre-ordered just to verify if any changes since pre-order since it was a while back. plus we will know that you have our name and our issue is on the way.


yup i was just gonna ask everyone on here if they pre-ordered to pm me there email they ordered with, so i can look the order up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

for some one like me that knows the story i give it to macros he worked so hard to get this magazine out even thew hard times he still found a way to get it out to u guys


from me and the socios bc we like to say congratulation on ur long road to getting it done


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wholy sh!t about damn time!! When does Issue 2 come out?  :run:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> for some one like me that knows the story i give it to macros he worked so hard to get this magazine out even thew hard times he still found a way to get it out to u guys
> 
> 
> from me and the socios bc we like to say congratulation on ur long road to getting it done


thank you mike, that means alot to me bro for reals! i hope you and everyone enjoys the mag cause it was a struggle!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> wholy sh!t about damn time!! When does Issue 2 come out?  :run:


fall, im starting to work on number two next week!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> fall


Ok next question where/when you gonna set up the feature for Lunch Money/Pirate Bike/ Wyatt's Revenge/Lil Devil/Bankroll.... :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> fall, im starting to work on number two next week!


 cool


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Ok next question where/when you gonna set up the feature for Lunch Money/Pirate Bike/ Wyatt's Revenge/Lil Devil/Bankroll.... :dunno:


i got two booked but we can get lunch money in three! the others we'll work em in one way or another!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i got two booked but we can get lunch money in three! the others we'll work em in one way or another!


I just placed my order for the first issue. Are you going to be doing subscriptions? Is this a monthly, bi monthly, or quarterly mag now that you got things rolling on the first issue after all the setbacks and things?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I just placed my order for the first issue. Are you going to be doing subscriptions? Is this a monthly, bi monthly, or quarterly mag now that you got things rolling on the first issue after all the setbacks and things?


i think hes doing it by seasonally like low rider bike magazine was i could be wrong thou


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

How can I get my hands on the mag


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

is this gonna be available at newstands?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> *for some one like me that knows the story i give it to macros he worked so hard to get this magazine out even thew hard times he still found a way to get it out to u guys*
> 
> 
> from me and the socios bc we like to say congratulation on ur long road to getting it done


 X2 from the PedaLScraperZ family, congrats bro


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats bro ordering mine right now


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ok everyone the magazine is now here at: *
> 
> *http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*
> 
> ...


thanks homie. looking forword to see the magazine and still waiting for the photo shoot........


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Just order a copy of sprocket magazine.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Congrats!! *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I just placed my order for the first issue. Are you going to be doing subscriptions? Is this a monthly, bi monthly, or quarterly mag now that you got things rolling on the first issue after all the setbacks and things?





Clown Confusion said:


> i think hes doing it by seasonally like low rider bike magazine was i could be wrong thou


yeah its gonna be quarterly, just to give me time since now i know how difficult this truely is! no subscriptions yet, but everyone who already pre-ordered subscriptions will still get it since its only a few i need to keep track of!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How can I get my hands on the mag


*order here:*

*http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> Congrats bro ordering mine right now





PedaLScraperZ said:


> X2 from the PedaLScraperZ family, congrats bro


thank you guys!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks homie. looking forword to see the magazine and still waiting for the photo shoot........


yeah we gotta get that done soon! i'll let you know!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *Congrats!! *





azteca de oro said:


> Just order a copy of sprocket magazine.


thank you for the support!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wsrider said:


> is this gonna be available at newstands?


not this time arround, it took to much just to get to this point, but thats the next goal!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:? sucks the website keeps declining my card, i just used my card yesterday and it worked but some reason the website ses my card has expired. but it expires in 2015...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah its gonna be quarterly, just to give me time since now i know how difficult this truely is! no subscriptions yet, but everyone who already pre-ordered subscriptions will still get it since its only a few i need to keep track of!


 i did my subscription over a year ago


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

will said mikey:thumbsup:
and congrats to sprockets


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> i did my subscription over a year ago


 x2.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I go to link and can't order some info on price and shipping I want to get this mag lmk don't wanna miss out and I didn't realise it was such a long process Congrats to sprockets mag keep it up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :? sucks the website keeps declining my card, i just used my card yesterday and it worked but some reason the website ses my card has expired. but it expires in 2015...


send them a email


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> will said mikey:thumbsup:
> and congrats to sprockets


thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I go to link and can't order some info on price and shipping I want to get this mag lmk don't wanna miss out and I didn't realise it was such a long process Congrats to sprockets mag keep it up


your in magcloud?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> Just order a copy of sprocket magazine.


are you ready for a photo shoot?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> :yes:


i'll be in contact soon!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

P.M. sent:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> are you ready for a photo shoot?


Yes











Wait wat


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

officialy will be supporting the mag as of now with my own copie. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> officialy will be supporting the mag as of now with my own copie. :thumbsup:


cool you finnally got it to work huh?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Congrats bro


thank you!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> cool you finnally got it to work huh?!


yea, the auto prossesor on the website was on the fritz or somthing that day. i tryed again last night and it accepted.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well i orderd mine on the 27 and here we are on the 2 of the next month and i have mine 








cool mag bro glad everything working out for you my son's seen it and they want there own now 
might i suggest that a poster get added???


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how i get one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> well i orderd mine on the 27 and here we are on the 2 of the next month and i have mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: thanks for the pic!

yeah we were shooting for a poster but we ha no room, but if we do put one in its just gonna be the kind where you bend the staples out and remove two pages like that.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> how i get one


click this link:

*http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5: thanks for the pic!
> 
> yeah we were shooting for a poster but we ha no room, but if we do put one in its just gonna be the kind where you bend the staples out and remove two pages like that.


Fold it into 4 so we can get a bigger poster,I would pay an extra couple bucks
Just ordered my copy as well


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

looks like a great mag...good luck with itid like to get me one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hnicustoms said:


> looks like a great mag...good luck with itid like to get me one


order here:

*http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

growmaster4 said:


> Fold it into 4 so we can get a bigger poster,I would pay an extra couple bucks
> Just ordered my copy as well


we'll see what option works best for us when the time comes!

thanks you for your support!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Ok next question where/when you gonna set up the feature for Lunch Money/Pirate Bike/ Wyatt's Revenge/Lil Devil/_*Bankroll*_.... :dunno:



HAhahahahahahahahaha ... that hunk of junk's never getting done.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:








wait....










nah its never getting done..... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Better late than never. looks good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Just got mine in the mail. Thanks for the full page ad on the back and the excellent write up on the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> HAhahahahahahahahaha ... that hunk of junk's never getting done.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that is why RO Chucky was not mentioned in the TNT Shop write up :|


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still waiting on my 1st issue, coast to coast takes more time:angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> And that is why RO Chucky was not mentioned in the TNT Shop write up :|




:| I will get back to work on painting it..... :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :| I will get back to work on painting it..... :|


Back to the paint booth! :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Back to the paint booth! :buttkick:


 :squint::finger:



BTW mag is looking good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Just got mine in the mail. Thanks for the full page ad on the back and the excellent write up on the shop :thumbsup:


what about the pics! :angry::angry:uffin:uffin: jk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Waiting for my copy to get here so i can see my pics from the Los Magnificos show.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Better late than never. looks good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Just got mine in the mail. Thanks for the full page ad on the back and the excellent write up on the shop :thumbsup:


thanks for the support tony!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> still waiting on my 1st issue, coast to coast takes more time:angry:


everyone post on here as soon as you get your pre-orders, if i missed anyone pm me, wait 1-2 weeks 1st tho!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :squint::finger:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW mag is looking good!


thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> what about the pics! :angry::angry:uffin:uffin: jk


x2 lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


did you get one?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Waiting for my copy to get here so i can see my pics from the Los Magnificos show.


you can pre-view it untill it arrives!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it being sold in any stores in Cleveland, Ohio?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Is it being sold in any stores in Cleveland, Ohio?


nope you got to order it online http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> nope you got to order it online http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929


:h5: thanks!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5: thanks!


 no problem i just order my issue few days ago should get it soon, man i need to hurry up in get my bike put togther soon so i can be in the next issue lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> what about the pics! :angry::angry:uffin:uffin: jk


Eh they're ok I guess :dunno:

J/K the pics are good.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got mine in only like three days


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta wait till the 12th for mine. its in oregon atm.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> no problem i just order my issue few days ago should get it soon, man i need to hurry up in get my bike put togther soon so i can be in the next issue lol


when do you think its gonna be done?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> got mine in only like three days


wow did you express mail it? when i ordered the first copy it took exactly 2 weeks lol

so....what did you think? you know i value your opinion, you were the 1st person i talked to when i first had the idea for this.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> gotta wait till the 12th for mine. its in oregon atm.


they gave you an exact date?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> they gave you an exact date?


thats what the tracking info estimated. im good though. i have 11 other packages expected on 14th and 15th so i will be keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Are u sending a photographer to the los angeles show. July 31.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> wow did you express mail it? when i ordered the first copy it took exactly 2 weeks lol
> 
> so....what did you think? you know i value your opinion, you were the 1st person i talked to when i first had the idea for this.


call me one afternoon. need to catch up on things


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


> Are u sending a photographer to the los angeles show. July 31.


yup!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> call me one afternoon. need to catch up on things


ok maybe arround tuesday or thursday?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> did you get one?


Not yet. I need to order a few copies.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

just got copy in today  order it tuesday and process friday and delivered today talk about fast shipping lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Eh they're ok I guess :dunno:
> 
> J/K the pics are good.


:scrutinize::scrutinize::rofl:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> when do you think its gonna be done?


When its ready let me know and I can shoot it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> just got copy in today  order it tuesday and process friday and delivered today talk about fast shipping lol


 focker, i'm still waiting on mine


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> just got copy in today  order it tuesday and process friday and delivered today talk about fast shipping lol


wow i wish they shipped it that fast to me lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Homer Pimpson said:


> When its ready let me know and I can shoot it.


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

just ordered mine!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> just ordered mine!!!


thanks for your support!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Got my copie today..my boys bike looks good nice pics great article..."Doggystyle"..!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like to see "blue crush" and "d-ice" on the cover of Sprockets


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I would like to see "blue crush" and "d-ice" on the cover of Sprockets


I WOULD LIKE THAT TO HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS
THAT REALY HONOR ME
& MY WORK !!! :yes::yes:


----------



## projectpat1981 (Feb 27, 2011)

how do i get it?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

projectpat1981 said:


> how do i get it?


*http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Got my copie today..my boys bike looks good nice pics great article..."Doggystyle"..!


sweet! thank you for the feedback!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wow: in a case and everything! awsome!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I would like to see "blue crush" and "d-ice" on the cover of Sprockets


yeah we get alot of request for cover spots! both bikes will be featured in the mag soon!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> I WOULD LIKE THAT TO HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS
> THAT REALY HONOR ME
> & MY WORK !!! :yes::yes:


i havent forgot about you man! i've been busy lol we'll get to your shoot soon!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

projectpat1981 said:


> how do i get it?





PASSIONATE63 said:


> *http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


:h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah we get alot of request for cover spots! both bikes will be featured in the mag soon!


Those two have put a lot of work into their bikes. Don't get me wrong a lot of clean bikes worthy of cover spots. Maybe frankie will finally post a pic of the whole bike lol. Congrats on the mag bro I will be ordering mine pretty soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


lol plastic still on it and everthing got it lock up  hope u brought two copies gotta have one to look at


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :wow: in a case and everything! awsome!


yup, first issue of sprockets mag ever, it will be worth somthing in the future. :thumbsup:


SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:





cone_weezy said:


> lol plastic still on it and everthing got it lock up  hope u brought two copies gotta have one to look at


i opened it already, but was extra careful when looking at it ,read through and wrapped it back up for the glass/wood case. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I would like to see "blue crush" and "d-ice" on the cover of Sprockets


Thanks 4 the kind words bud, That would be pretty cool.



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah we get alot of request for cover spots! both bikes will be featured in the mag soon!


I leave for overseas again right after xmas, hopefully, I'll get to see that to enjoy it, if not... we gotta get the postage ready for international shipping to Iraq, haha
That issue will definitely be hung up and framed on the wall of my lil army whack shack



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Those two have put a lot of work into their bikes. Don't get me wrong a lot of clean bikes worthy of cover spots. Maybe frankie will finally post a pic of the whole bike lol. Congrats on the mag bro I will be ordering mine pretty soon


Thanks again for the kind words bro, I'm honored.
Maybe, I might wait to post any pics of it... until it gets released in the mag first. That way everyone can see it first in my man Marcos's magazinehno::dunno::shocked::cheesy:


who knows, I guess time will tell


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the kind words bro, I'm humbled.
Maybe, I might wait to post any pics of it... until it gets released in the mag first. That way everyone can see it first in my man Marcus's magazinehno::dunno::shocked::cheesy:

who knows, I guess time will tell[/QUOTE]

It MARCOS you pinche puto get his name right lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

opps i knew that, haha.....

fixed thanks weezel:finger::tongue:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Those two have put a lot of work into their bikes. Don't get me wrong a lot of clean bikes worthy of cover spots. Maybe frankie will finally post a pic of the whole bike lol. Congrats on the mag bro I will be ordering mine pretty soon


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> lol plastic still on it and everthing got it lock up  hope u brought two copies gotta have one to look at


i know theres some good content i there lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yup, first issue of sprockets mag ever, it will be worth somthing in the future. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i opened it already, but was extra careful when looking at it ,read through and wrapped it back up for the glass/wood case. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i havent forgot about you man! i've been busy lol we'll get to your shoot soon!


 first congradulation on your mag
i,ll get my copie of it real soon :yes: !!!
i finaly found a pro photographe that i can pay for 
whit the bike on constand evolution it a bit hard on the pocket $$$ lol 
but i,ll get on my shoot soon thx you for not forgot about me i take that as a big honor !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

coast to coast it made it, looking through and reading the articles now, will post a pic with it later on


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> first congradulation on your mag
> i,ll get my copie of it real soon :yes: !!!
> i finaly found a pro photographe that i can pay for
> whit the bike on constand evolution it a bit hard on the pocket $$$ lol
> but i,ll get on my shoot soon thx you for not forgot about me i take that as a big honor !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


do you got a link so i can see his work?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> coast to coast it made it, looking through and reading the articles now, will post a pic with it later on


:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!


lol awsome! hey did you tell linnville its out?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> lol awsome! hey did you tell linnville its out?


yea I texted Mike, the day it came out in print and told him about it.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

*pics*



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> do you got a link so i can see his work?


 sorry i was in toronto for a big bbq done by luxurious ontario & majastic and other club from alot of place
but i,ll give all that you need by the way if you have some ideas on how you would like to present the bike let me know .
the guy that i found is a guy that as work for are club for many years & troust me is real good !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
thx again i come back to you real soon whit all the last details !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> sorry i was in toronto for a big bbq done by luxurious ontario & majastic and other club from alot of place
> but i,ll give all that you need by the way if you have some ideas on how you would like to present the bike let me know .
> the guy that i found is a guy that as work for are club for many years & troust me is real good !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> thx again i come back to you real soon whit all the last details !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


cool man hit me up as soon as you know!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> cool man hit me up as soon as you know!


no prob !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Your order has been printed and shipped, and is traveling to you via USPS First Class. USPS orders do not have tracking, and shipping times vary, but if all goes well you should receive it in 1-2 weeks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> Your order has been printed and shipped, and is traveling to you via USPS First Class. USPS orders do not have tracking, and shipping times vary, but if all goes well you should receive it in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I herd sprocket magazine is taking clown confusion to vegas this year


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> I herd sprocket magazine is taking clown confusion to vegas this year


 an a couple other surprises too i hear...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

schwinn1966 said:


> Your order has been printed and shipped, and is traveling to you via USPS First Class. USPS orders do not have tracking, and shipping times vary, but if all goes well you should receive it in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


keep an eye open it only took a day after i got that email


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> an a couple other surprises too i hear...


There are not even knowing bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i received my mag today. i must say i was very impressed and will def. buy issue #2. Great Job! and Good Luck with future issues!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> i received my mag today. i must say i was very impressed and will def. buy issue #2. Great Job! and Good Luck with future issues!


thank you! look for two in the fall!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> thank you! look for two in the fall!


did you say 2?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like PedalScraperZ' idea. People should post up their mag on their bike or something. Here's my copy posted up on my TOTY trophy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Just ordered 5 more copies for friends and family and bought the digital version as well :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That's what I'm talkin about :thumbsup: Thanks again Sprockets:










Back Cover:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I like PedalScraperZ' idea. People should post up their mag on their bike or something. Here's my copy posted up on my TOTY trophy


Thanks, sometimes I come up with some good ideas, lmao...

that magazine looks so small compared to the toty trophy, thats funny


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> did you say 2?


yes i wasnt stopping at only one issue!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I like PedalScraperZ' idea. People should post up their mag on their bike or something. Here's my copy posted up on my TOTY trophy


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Just ordered 5 more copies for friends and family and bought the digital version as well :thumbsup:


wow thank you so much for the support tony!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> That's what I'm talkin about :thumbsup: Thanks again Sprockets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem tony!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

has everyone got there pre-orders yet?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> has everyone got there pre-orders yet?


 Yup got two of them will post a pick with the "RoadRunner"..!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yup got two of them will post a pick with the "RoadRunner"..!


:h5:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HEY TONY O I NEED MY RIMS DONE FOR CELIA'S EVIL WAYS AN THE TIRES !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

didnt see you at vegas was hoping to get 2nd issue


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> didnt see you at vegas was hoping to get 2nd issue


yeah we got the shit end of the stick at the vegas show, i was there but lowrider said i was a conflict of interest so they wouldnt let me sell my magazines. and issue two will be out on magcloud as soon as we make some changes to the cover DC comics is giving us the chance to change it before they sue me lol!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn that some bull right there post up when its out i want one did you get some good covrage of the bikes when you was there?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> damn that some bull right there post up when its out i want one did you get some good covrage of the bikes when you was there?


naw i was walking arround trying to hustle the mags until i got caught lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol haters gona hate right lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> lol haters gona hate right lol


yup!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

i got to buy mine at the show!....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i saw you when i was walking to the hop sitting reading it lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

haha yeahh!!! i dont need glasses to read this magazine!!:tongue:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

WHAT UP G U TALKED TO MY POPS AT THE SUPER SHOW,HE SAID U WANTED TO DO A SPREAD ABOUT THE BIKE BROWN SUGAR, LET ME NO CAUSE WE GOING 4 A MAKEOVER IN 012, PM ME THANKS NICE MAG:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

BIG AL 310 said:


> WHAT UP G U TALKED TO MY POPS AT THE SUPER SHOW,HE SAID U WANTED TO DO A SPREAD ABOUT THE BIKE BROWN SUGAR, LET ME NO CAUSE WE GOING 4 A MAKEOVER IN 012, PM ME THANKS NICE MAG:thumbsup:


yeah man where are you located?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i hope its ready for the SPROCKETS MAGAZINE tour!


is it true????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

When does Issue #2 come out and what's up with a tour? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah man where are you located?


call me. 99% sure we got it lined up to be able to sell the magazine at the Los Magnificos WEGO show.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Can i still first Primere issue?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

TonyO said:


> When does Issue #2 come out and what's up with a tour? :dunno:


# 2 is next month per the facebook and they are working on the tour from what i heard



wsrider said:


> Can i still first Primere issue?


yes you can add hime to your facebook and he has links how to on there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> is it true????


if all goes well


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> When does Issue #2 come out and what's up with a tour? :dunno:


2 will be out as soon as the cover art is done, few weeks? if the tour goes through then i'll let ya'll know


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> call me. 99% sure we got it lined up to be able to sell the magazine at the Los Magnificos WEGO show.


pm me your number again lol sorry i forgot to save it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wsrider said:


> Can i still first Primere issue?


issue 1 is no longer avalible online we had to close it for two to release, but you can still order the first issue through me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> 2 will be out as soon as the cover art is done, few weeks? if the tour goes through then i'll let ya'll know


if there will end up being a tour deffinetly put phoenix on the list of stops.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> if there will end up being a tour deffinetly put phoenix on the list of stops.


we may start with four stops ca, az, tx and one more but its just plans for now we'll see?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> we may start with four stops ca, az, tx and one more but its just plans for now we'll see?


 Sounds like you need an east coast show. Is this show only going to be for bikes? I wouldn't do a show in AZ because it is too close to CA and TX. I think I would do somewhere like Denver just so you don't get the same bikes at every show. Just my 2 cents


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Next year I'll be gone but, Marcos you know if you do an east coast venue in 2013 I'll be all over that shit to help you out with anything you need and do everything I can to help make it one of the best events ever over this way.

You know PedaL ScraperZ bike club's had your back from the jump.:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> Sounds like you need an east coast show. Is this show only going to be for bikes? I wouldn't do a show in AZ because it is too close to CA and TX. I think I would do somewhere like Denver just so you don't get the same bikes at every show. Just my 2 cents


oklahoma:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Next year I'll be gone but, Marcus you know if you do an east coast venue in 2013 I'll be all over that shit to help you out with anything you need and do everything I can to help make it one of the best events ever over this way.You know PedaL ScraperZ bike club's had your back from the jump.:thumbsup:


 it MARCOS u puto for the 100th times,didnt know u had a club thought u were solo all this time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i type with one hand  (fixed by the way) thanks for spell checking me weezel


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

how's issue 2 coming along?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> issue 1 is no longer avalible online we had to close it for two to release, but you can still order the first issue through me


Can you Please PM me info on ordering the first issue.If its still available? Thanks....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> how's issue 2 coming along?


its a pain in the neck lol


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a chance to look at your magazine this weekend at a local car clubs toy drive looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Tbags49 said:


> Had a chance to look at your magazine this weekend at a local car clubs toy drive looks good.:thumbsup:


awsome man thank you, where did you see it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

How do I get a copy.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

drasticbean said:


> How do I get a copy.


At ebay


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

cool


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

He has copies in hand ready to ship as well... Send him a p.m. just give em time to reply, he will get back to ya....


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

is a second issue in production? really loved the first


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Need more people support by buying the 1st copy to help print the 2nd Isue I agree I like it better LRB but it needs someone who knows how to pitch it to the right people


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you want the 2nd copy first buy the 1st copie they did wat you ask for then when it came to it nobody wanted it ...... so please show ur suport so this magazine can keep going ....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes sir


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i need a few copies:drama:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll get acouple more if it'll help get the second issue out. Great magazine!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Same here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i will take 3 more in nov. and 4 copy of 2nd print


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Need more people support by buying the 1st copy to help print the 2nd Isue I agree I like it better LRB but it needs someone who knows how to pitch it to the right people


Just contact all these lowrider shops! If there is a will there is a way, LRB had similar things. I've to them if I can help out at all just let me know, I would like to see a second issue. The first issue was nice, full color and good printing quality.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TTT FOR SPROCKETS MAGAZINE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Just contact all these lowrider shops! If there is a will there is a way, LRB had similar things. I've to them if I can help out at all just let me know, I would like to see a second issue. The first issue was nice, full color and good printing quality.


that would bro really cool bro anything you could do would be a big help an the magazine was made good for its 1st magazine there's magazines that are out today an have been going for years there quality is not there on there printing I would like to see a sencond isue but we all have to come together an support it so it don't fall like LRB did


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many more issues of the first one do you guys have to sell before we see the next one?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How many more issues of the first one do you guys have to sell before we see the next one?


I'm not sure but I'm thinking atleast half so it can cover everything for the next isue


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone who wants a copy pm me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

box up 3 of the 1st mag and 4 of number 2 mag ill get them in nov


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> box up 3 of the 1st mag and 4 of number 2 mag ill get them in nov


You got it!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for a box


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> X2


x4 bro.. pm me price for a box or 2.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Duck it box of 1-2??????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

I take professional pictures i have all the equiptment, my brother owns his digtial graphics company...if people really care to make things happend i will put my part in. if anyone is serious about this PM me...i am also willing to drop some cash on a project like this... i dont play games or waste people's time!! fuck speaking about it lets make this happend!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I take professional pictures i have all the equiptment, my brother owns his digtial graphics company...if people really care to make things happend i will put my part in. if anyone is serious about this PM me...i am also willing to drop some cash on a project like this... i dont play games or waste people's time!! fuck speaking about it lets make this happend!


 thats hella cool of you top offer bro if he could sell enough mags im sure he could go through you an your brother without you having to come out of pocket


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> thats hella cool of you top offer bro if he could sell enough mags im sure he could go through you an your brother without you having to come out of pocket



I would love to help in anyway so just keep in mind that i will put 100% into making this bike mag jump off...or help sprockets magazine boost some sells!! i am going to be taking some photos, and graphic designs to show you guys what i am working with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I take professional pictures i have all the equiptment, my brother owns his digtial graphics company...if people really care to make things happend i will put my part in. if anyone is serious about this PM me...i am also willing to drop some cash on a project like this... i dont play games or waste people's time!! fuck speaking about it lets make this happend!


Any pics if your pics?


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a few snap shots i took for Frisco's Finest car club,


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!! *


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Where is evryone that wanted this magazine??? Issue 2 is ready to go just need to push more of the first issue b4 issue 2 can be printed.. Talked to Marcos last night.. Come on lil bike ownes lets all come together and make this mag blow up!!!!! 

*PM Sprockets_Magazine, 96tien or myself for a copy!!!!!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm me price for box of how many and cost ill sell them local 1-2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Pm me price for box of how many and cost ill sell them local 1-2


There is 110 in a box, i'll cut you a deal so you can make some money!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!! *


again!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill call yall tomorrow after overtime work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what it do just got done looking at pics with son sprokets ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Issue two tba soon..... Stay tuned.
Issue one get at me, sprockets or ec.rolo..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Issue two tba soon..... Stay tuned.
> Issue one get at me, sprockets or ec.rolo..


What up Kev.. it was coo kickin back with you, Marcos and Mikey.. gotta make a trip out to Sac more often..

ttt for Sprockets.......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> What up Kev.. it was coo kickin back with you, Marcos and Mikey.. gotta make a trip out to Sac more often..
> 
> ttt for Sprockets.......


Dam no invite i see how is lol jk


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Dam no invite i see how is lol jk


Lol i was a last minute thing. Next time for sure bro. I was tempted to take Storm back lol j/k


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Rolo call me after five your time


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Rolo call me after five your time


aiight foo... I will hit you later. you still want some magazines????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> aiight foo... I will hit you later. you still want some magazines????


thanks for the call bro ttt for sprockets mag


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> thanks for the call bro ttt for sprockets mag


No problem brudda. Always nice talking with you... 


TTMFT.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

All pm's have been returned on magazine orders.... keep them coming.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pm sent


I didn't get a pm from you bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectors-...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccc3e9129


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectors-...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccc3e9129


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

It be dope if he could put his magazine on android market


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wiick3d951 said:


> It be dope if he could put his magazine on android market


thats an idea bro... lets see if we can get the mag stable on its feet than I am sure Marcos will start looking into other areas....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

get our copy while you can great gifts for fellow club members or kids of all ages


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> get our copy while you can great gifts for fellow club members or kids of all ages


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this be a great mag to read after turkey dinner hurry and get your copy so you can


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thats an idea bro... lets see if we can get the mag stable on its feet than I am sure Marcos will start looking into other areas....



hope its soon when this mag gets out in more areas bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> hope its soon when this mag gets out in more areas bro :thumbsup:


You an I both... We will hopefully be more spread out as more issues come out. Its been a rough road but we are gonna keep pushin on. Help get the word out. Thanks for the support


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

morning bump...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> morning bump...


so u got a morning bump lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> so u got a morning bump lol


lol.... fucker!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ro.Low said:


> lol.... fucker!!!!


lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ro.Low said:


> lol.... fucker!!!!


New name


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> New name


ya bro the E.C. had to go... I tried to have them just change it to Rolo but someone has it already.. fuckers!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool so how meny names have you had all together


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Cool so how meny names have you had all together


this is my 4th


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ro.Low said:


> this is my 4th


my kids have their own accounts too...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh that's what's up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Cool so how meny names have you had all together


I guess 5 times now lol.... I didnt want to have any static with RO over my screen name..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> I guess 5 times now lol.... I didnt want to have any static with RO over my screen name..


Lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Issue 2 is coming right around the corner... 


TTT for issue 1.........


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Am I in it ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where can i get one, that link doesn't work?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ebay or pm Rolo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT for one bad ass magazine


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noe_from_texas said:


> where can i get one, that link doesn't work?


pm sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> Am I in it ?


No, remember that guy never gave me the pictures! And now I cant get a hold of the guy!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hope u guys send someone to unique show in march


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Hope u guys send someone to unique show in march


I will be there taking pics.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Hope u guys send someone to unique show in march


yes sir will do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> Issue 2 is coming right around the corner...
> 
> 
> TTT for issue 1.........


Jea!!!


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

:boink:.....CANT WAIT....TTT for Sprockets Magazine!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> No, remember that guy never gave me the pictures! And now I cant get a hold of the guy!


whaaattttt oh hell no ! Damm well send.me the.info on.him n.ill look fir.that punk !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Im I in it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Im I in it


I already read the whole magazine lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I already read the whole magazine lol


Lmao...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we get the hint already lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> we get the hint already lol


BUMP AGAIN JUST CUZ ITS BUGGING YOU!!!!! HAHAHAHAH :roflmao:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

TTMFT ... just helping ROLO out..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> BUMP AGAIN JUST CUZ ITS BUGGING YOU!!!!! HAHAHAHAH :roflmao:


An another BUMP just for the fuck of it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

How much for mag? Anybody have any spare mags #1 and #2? Dvd's?


----------

